# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  @** سيف المداد ** يااهل القانون ماهى عقوبة التزوير؟ وهل سيصمت المسؤولون @

## ودالمريخ

*

زهير مساعد

سيف المداد

ذخات من نبض المداد

لانك انت كما انت
الزعيم دوما والسيد
لاتقع فى اخطاء  الغير عارفين
لأنك محنك عميق الدروب 
شديد المهابه
ولأن رجالك اكبر من ان يقعوا فى اخطاء السذج 
عودتنا دوما ان تكون كمانود
وهكذا حبنا دوما باق 
مابقى عهدنا بك 
سيدا لاتخوض مع الخائضين

على حد السيف

لايخفى على احد ان ماقام به احد اعضاء المنتديات
لاادرى اول منتدى انزل فيه الخطاب المزور
المهم ان هنالك تزوير قد حدث فى حق الاتحاد المصرى
وهلل له جميع بنى زرقان
وتم نشره فى معظم الصحف الزرقاء
ومن خلاله تمت الاساءة والتجريح لاتحادنا وللمريخ 
اسئلة كثيرة تدور هنا؟؟؟
 ماهو الوضع القانونى الذى  يترتب على هذا التزوير ؟
وهل سيسكت الاتحاد السودانى ونادى المريخ ؟
وهل سوف يسكت جهاز الرقابة ايا كان من امن او مباحث على مثل هكذا افعال 
تؤطر الى قادم قد يمس ماهو اكبر واكبر  فى امور قد تصل الى الاساءة الى السودان او جره فى مشاكل مع احدى دول الجوار او المنطقة
من هو الفاعل  ؟؟؟؟؟
هل سيلقى القبض عليه ويحاسب على فعلته هذه ؟
وماهى عقوبة هذا الشخص المزور؟
اسئلة واسئلة جالت بذهنى 
من ناحيتى اعتقد انه لابد من معرفة هذا الشخص ومسائلته ومعاقبته ومعرفة من ورائه
ويجب ان لايسكت اهل الشأن والمتضريين على هذا السلوك والمنهج الدخيل علينا
لكى لايتكرر فى مقبل الايام فى اشياء لاينفع معها تدارك الامور فيما بعد بعد كشفها
اى بمعنى يكون حينها الراس قد وقع فى الراس
ولاينفع التصحيح او التعديل
نرجو من اهل القانون الرد على استفساراتنا واسألتنا
سؤال اخير ؟
هل سيسكت الاتحاد المصرى على هذه الفعلة ؟
لوفتحو قلبى لوجدوا نجمة تتلألأ وتنبض بحبك يازعيم ياجميل ياانيق يابلد
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*الاخ الكريم ود المريخ  لكي نجيب علي بعض الاسئلة التي طرحتها عن التزوير استعرض لك ادناه تعريف التزوير وعقوبته  وفقا لمانصت عليه المادة 122 و123 من القانون الجنائي السوداني لعام 1991م 
التزوير في المستندات.
122- يعد مرتكباً جريمة التزوير في المستندات من يقوم بقصد الغش باصطناع مستند أو تقليده أو إخفائه أو إتلاف بعضه، أو إحداث تغيير جوهري فيه، وذلك لاستخدامه في ترتيب آثار قانونية.

عقوبة التزوير في المستندات.
123- من يرتكب جريمة التزوير في المستندات أو يستخدم أو يسلم غيره مستندا مزوراً بقصد استخدامه، مع علمه بتزوير المستند، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات كما تجوز معاقبته بالغرامة، فإذا وقع ذلك من موظف عام في سياق وظيفته يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سبع سنوات كما تجوز معاقبته بالغرامة.

للمزيد راجع المنتدي القانوني بالمنبر حيث تجد القانون الجنائي السوداني لعام 1991م منشور بالكامل
*

----------


## yassirali66

* ايوه كدا يا ود المريخ
انثر الدرر.......
ريحتني الله يريحك في الداريين...
لايجب ان نسكت علي تلك المهازل
شكرا لك ود المريخ



*

----------


## ودالمريخ

*










 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابراهيم عطية بابكر
					

الاخ الكريم ود المريخ لكي نجيب علي بعض الاسئلة التي طرحتها عن التزوير استعرض لك ادناه تعريف التزوير وعقوبته وفقا لمانصت عليه المادة 122 و123 من القانون الجنائي السوداني لعام 1991م 
التزوير في المستندات.
122- يعد مرتكباً جريمة التزوير في المستندات من يقوم بقصد الغش باصطناع مستند أو تقليده أو إخفائه أو إتلاف بعضه، أو إحداث تغيير جوهري فيه، وذلك لاستخدامه في ترتيب آثار قانونية.

عقوبة التزوير في المستندات.
123- من يرتكب جريمة التزوير في المستندات أو يستخدم أو يسلم غيره مستندا مزوراً بقصد استخدامه، مع علمه بتزوير المستند، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات كما تجوز معاقبته بالغرامة، فإذا وقع ذلك من موظف عام في سياق وظيفته يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سبع سنوات كما تجوز معاقبته بالغرامة.

للمزيد راجع المنتدي القانوني بالمنبر حيث تجد القانون الجنائي السوداني لعام 1991م منشور بالكامل







مشكور ياحبيب
:wrd:
عن اذنك نستعمل المعلومة بى هنوك
هههههههههههههه
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*سؤال   أين   اللجنة   القانونيه   لنادى   المريخ   العظيم   من   هدا   العبس  ؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## عامر بحيري

*بالنسبة للاتحاد فلا رجاء منهم 
لانهم سيجدون اعزار وليس عزر من ضمنها انها مناكفات
صحفية لا اكثر الدور والباقي علي ادارة الزعيم ان لاترحم 
من يتعدي عليها ليكونو عبرة لكل جلفوط تسول له نفسه
بلمساس بسمعة الزعيم 
اما الاتحاد المصري فله مطلق الحرية بلمسائلة  القانونية 
لك الشكر يا ود المريخ 
نتمني ان يجد الموضوع صدي يا ناس الصدي

*

----------

